# Men: Makeup or no makeup on women?



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I like women wearing no makeup at all. I think if she does her hair, and the outfit she's wearing, that's plenty. I actually am allergic to perfume.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Makeup is a wonderful, beautiful thing. It's something I swore I would never wear, but that "natural" picture is so true. It gives me a hell of a lot more confidence then I ever thought I'd have. I don't think anyone should wear it if they don't want to, but it's also something you shouldn't avoid just because others are using it. 

I started wearing it because it worked as sunscreen without the smell. Then I realized how different I looked because of it. Not different in a standing out kind of way, just in that it enhanced all of my natural features. Of course, I'm a guy and I definitely don't want it to seem like I'm wearing any so I avoid wearing eyeliner/shadow and messing with my lips, but the difference is really night and day. It's also the reason why celebrity males look so much "better" than the average guy.

Anyway, a lot of girls look great with makeup, but when you start adding the 80s crack it's time to question whether it's really helping. 

(This was kind of a ridiculous post, but I'm sleep deprived right now so deal. :tongue: )


----------



## MatsNorway (Jul 4, 2011)

Close to nothing i best. Some stuff on the eye lashes(?) is good.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Stephen said:


> While I agree that many men who say they want a woman without makeup don't *really* want a woman without makeup, it is not a universal truth. I know that if I'm with a woman, I want her to be happy and comfortable, because that's what appeals to me. If makeup is what helps her do that sometimes, that's OK. If not, that's fine too. I'd hate to think she was doing either specifically for my benefit.


^ This.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

To be frank, I don't enjoy make-up all that much. The only kind of make up I use, if at all, (unless I am attending a wedding or whatever) includes lip gloss, kohl and mascara. I actually like my blemishes and scars. I don't feel the need to cover them up. The men I've dated have tended to prefer the no-to-little make-up look.


----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)

I personally like a more natural palate, most guys will say they like no-makeup but what they actually like is some mascara, a little cover up, and a touch of blush. Basically, they like women to look "healthy".

This being said, most women don't take care of their skin. Not enough water, lotion/sunscreen, proper nutrition, and wear makeup for prolonged periods of time without washing it off. This leads to a dull/pale complexion, that most of us ladies would rather hide than show.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Kayness said:


> and yes, I've gotten the _'Are you sick?'_ comment when I went makeup-free before.


That's got nothing to do with wearing makeup. This is because people are used to a certain amount of makeup and then one day, without, you look different.

Interestingly, in the image, the less makeup, the less nicer the clothes. Is there any relation between clothes and makeup?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Peter said:


> That's got nothing to do with wearing makeup. This is because people are used to a certain amount of makeup and then one day, without, you look different.
> 
> Interestingly, in the image, the less makeup, the less nicer the clothes. Is there any relation between clothes and makeup?


That's true. It's kind of like if you always glasses and suddenly you wear contact lenses, you will look weird to people who're used to seeing you with glasses at first. Some suggest the solution is to wear less makeup or wear makeup less often.

but a lot of women took that to mean that they look bad or whatever without makeup so they felt like they had to wear makeup otherwise they'd just look 'sick'. I was like that until recently that I had a shift in perspective


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

zomberlover said:


> Title is self explanatory. My boyfriend says I look much better when I have absolutely no make up on, even though I feel hideous. And Im pretty certain hes not just saying that to be nice, he usually just says it out of the blue.
> 
> Also, I have very fair skin and blonde hair, so without mascara I feel like I resemble an albino rat. (ha) If I dont put it on, it looks like I have no eyelashes!
> 
> ...


Make up is a lie! All natural or minimal make up is best.


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Peter said:


> That's got nothing to do with wearing makeup. This is because people are used to a certain amount of makeup and then one day, without, you look different.
> 
> Interestingly, in the image, the less makeup, the less nicer the clothes. Is there any relation between clothes and makeup?



I noticed this too. Just like someone else said, she also is wearing a grimace in the last picture. Its all about getting the point across methinks. 

It kind of reminds me of those infomercials you see about bowflex or the new diet pill, and the "before and after" pictures. "This is me before X" and they are all frumpy and no makeup on and not smiling. Then the after picture, they are smiling and well dressed and look great. 

I think honestly, its all in the smile. If someone has a beautiful smile (Which guess what, everyone does) it makes all the difference.


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

I like eye makeup in moderation. Other than that, no.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never been a fan of makeup. I see the natural look to be the best. A light mascara at most if they insist XD. 

I don't need to have a female Ronald Mcdonald on my arm to be happy >_>.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Her face, her choice.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I know I look good either way, but from guys I've been told I look better in or out of makeup (it depends on the guy, and the way I put makeup on...just the eyes so they POP out). A lot of my guy friends just call them 'the eyes', and I personally like having darker eyes.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Do whatever you like, as long as it's not too much. I personally don't think a girl needs any, but if you want to wear it go ahead.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Well honestly, does it matter? If you are going to live with somebody they are going to wake up to your 'no-make-up-face' eventually someday...better start preparing them from now about what's to come :dry:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

To be completely honest, I don't think my boyfriend notices when I am or am not wearing it to begin with


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

who cares about makeup when there's BOOBIES in the room!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

dizzygirl said:


> Well honestly, does it matter? If you are going to live with somebody they are going to wake up to your 'no-make-up-face' eventually someday...better start preparing them from now about what's to come :dry:


I think a lot of the idea that make-up makes women look better is societal rather than anything natural to humans, and that people sometimes can't see the natural beauty of a woman without makeup.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Khys said:


> who cares about makeup when there's BOOBIES in the room!


This this this!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think there should be some sort of day where women just don't wear make-up, no matter what other people think, just to show that their going without make-up won't end the world.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Khys said:


> who cares about makeup when there's BOOBIES in the room!


aye aye! and ten char to boot!


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

My rule of thumb is to just put enough makeup on to where when you take it off, people aren't surprised.

My husband likes it when I wear a little bit of mascara and eyeliner and I like how it looks too. I'm comfortable either way. I usually don't wear it when I'm hanging out at home.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Natural more often than not triumphs, bar none.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

I am not a male, so I can't speak from their perspective. I can however say, that when I stopped wearing makeup the attention males gave me definitely decreased.

For a comparison...
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ju75l0&s=5


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Since men aren't the only sex that can find women attractive, I'll put in my two cents. 

I don't know what it is, but there's something so attractive about a girl that's comfortable enough with herself to not give a fuck about slapping layers on her face :3 Girls that wear make-up can definitely still be attractive, but it's not the same for me. I think little to no make-up attracts me because it indicates to me a higher probability of self-confidence and a lower probability of superficiality--both of which are traits I look for in people.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I think @Audrey has a point, a lot of males will probably give you less attention to you. But the question really is do you want to be really attracting those guys anyway? Given, I don't know the answer to the question, I don't know what it's like to be a girl. However, I think a balance between makeup and no make up is where it's at. But if you aren't even comfortable to go out in public wo make up, it's not a turn on, it's not a turn off either. I don't know what I'm saying.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i just think natural is always better. to me it causes the person to look more striking, and, i know this subjective and not everyone will view it this way, but it makes women look more "primal" as well. 

i see putting on makeup akin to wearing a body suit that that makes me look like mr. america, walking on stilts to be 6'8-ish, or convincing everyone on-line of all of these things and then refusing to ever meet them--what's the point? it's not you. 

on a side not, from a guy's perspective, i absolutely looooooove slapping on a little foundation and squeezing into my tightest fitting jeans and cruising downtown alleyways on a late saturday night.... .


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Audrey said:


> I am not a male, so I can't speak from their perspective. I can however say, that when I stopped wearing makeup the attention males gave me definitely decreased.
> 
> For a comparison...
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


Honestly the natural look is better, my personal opinion of course.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Personally? Eyeliner, brown shadow just above the crease, and a bit of brow powder don't take that long. They make a huge difference when your eyes have very little definition to begin with (e.g. Asian or pale blonde). Eyes, bones, lips: pick two MAXIMUM.



MXZCCT said:


> Every woman has different features that tend to be noticeable. In my opinion is a matter of how a woman _wears_ the make up, not how _much_ she may put on.


Agreed. I want to add that most men (most PEOPLE, actually) can't tell the difference between: harsh makeup vs. a lot of makeup; natural-looking makeup vs. no makeup.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

zomberlover said:


> Title is self explanatory. My boyfriend says I look much better when I have absolutely no make up on, even though I feel hideous. And Im pretty certain hes not just saying that to be nice, he usually just says it out of the blue.
> 
> Also, I have very fair skin and blonde hair, so without mascara I feel like I resemble an albino rat. (ha) If I dont put it on, it looks like I have no eyelashes!
> 
> ...


It so much depends on the looks of the person. One of my ex's almost never used make-up, and she was much prettier without. But I'm personally more favour with the make-up than none at all - it usually makes little miracles with woman's looks.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Eos said:


> Make up is a lie! All natural or minimal make up is best.


Do you style your hair at all?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

zomberlover said:


> I noticed this too. Just like someone else said, she also is wearing a grimace in the last picture. Its all about getting the point across methinks.
> 
> It kind of reminds me of those infomercials you see about bowflex or the new diet pill, and the "before and after" pictures. "This is me before X" and they are all frumpy and no makeup on and not smiling. Then the after picture, they are smiling and well dressed and look great.
> 
> I think honestly, its all in the smile. If someone has a beautiful smile (Which guess what, everyone does) it makes all the difference.


The smile makes a difference, but I don't know that it makes 80 lbs. of difference. :wink:


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> Do you style your hair at all?


No, I'm lucky to have hair that naturally looks good at certain lengths. ^^

"Make up is a lie!" was meant in a sarcastically humorous manner.


----------



## Harper (Jan 16, 2012)

Even men usually say they prefer a girl without makeup, their definition of makeup is far different from girls'. From my experience, they don't notice concealer, foundation, eyebrow makeup. And these makeups pretty fix girls' face 

\


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

If men don't like makeup, then why do women in porn always have a metric ton of it slathered on? I always wonder about that...

When men say they don't like makeup, in my experience, what they mean is that they don't like that bright old lady lipstick or over-the-top eye makeup. They don't notice most of the other makeup women wear. One of my boyfriends hated any makeup that was "shiny"...especially lipgloss...


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

If you wear it, it should be to look like you're not.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

naddyfive said:


> If men don't like makeup, then why do women in porn always have a metric ton of it slathered on? I always wonder about that...


There's a difference between someone a man just wants to fuck and someone a man wants to date, even though he might "like" both... if that makes any sense.

Rouged lips and blush mimic arousal, and smokey eyes make the way she looks at him more intense. No need to look like that all day, every day (especially if it's implied that she's trying to catch other men's attention) if you're not putting on a show.



> When men say they don't like makeup, in my experience, what they mean is that they don't like that bright old lady lipstick or over-the-top eye makeup.


Amen.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

"A man's face is his autobiography. A woman's face is her work of fiction." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

Argh. 
Tough one for me. 
On one hand, I really like a woman who goes without makeup because it is quite unnecessary.
However, on the other, I find goths who wear a sheet of black on their face, irresistible.
So, I would say that makeup is a non-issue for me.


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know, I think it's fun to wear makeup. I avoid looking like this, though:


http://forum.emobucket.com/members/...anese-emo-girl-picture24865-pink-emo-hair.jpg


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

zomberlover said:


> Title is self explanatory. My boyfriend says I look much better when I have absolutely no make up on, even though I feel hideous. And Im pretty certain hes not just saying that to be nice, he usually just says it out of the blue.
> 
> Also, I have very fair skin and blonde hair, so without mascara I feel like I resemble an albino rat. (ha) If I dont put it on, it looks like I have no eyelashes!
> 
> ...


If he says you look much better with absolutely no make up, he means it. 

It depends on the girl, and if she likes makeup, the level of makeup.


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

naddyfive said:


> I don't know, I think it's fun to wear makeup. I avoid looking like this, though:
> 
> 
> http://forum.emobucket.com/members/...anese-emo-girl-picture24865-pink-emo-hair.jpg


Not only does she look 14, I think she took a pink marker to her hair. lol :frustrating:


----------



## Moon_Child (Jan 2, 2012)

Eeee... I look bad with the most commonly used makeup products: concealer, eyeshadows... no looking like a magical fairy for me ):

When a girl has exaggerated features, it's not good to do too much. I have big eyes and a few other exaggerated features that makeup will only make me look like a Brazilian carnival prop lawl.

I only wear: liquid eyeliner (mineral based), and red lipstick with lip balm (it's my self-made lip stainer). 

Oh, I'm allergic to concealers and eyeshadows anyways :/ So, I can't really use makeup the way a lot of girls do. Learned that the hard way when I was doing a photo shoot, my face broke out in the most horrible allergic reaction (ew, why am I sharing this?).


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to try to change myself to be whatever someone wanted, or what I thought I should be (I worried about how I would look to others), but I'll never be the girl who enjoys wearing or applying makeup. 

I always fall back on what I feel is comfortable to me...no makeup, or just light lip color applied in the morning with no touch-ups later in the day. I focus on having clean, healthy looking skin by selecting good foods when I have the willpower to do so, exercising, and cleaning and moisturizing my face.

I think we should strive to define and value ourselves based on our own inner wisdom and intuition, and not let someone else define or validate us.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I like low maintenance women, so less is more for me. That said, it does feel great when they are all dolled up at weddings and you can really show 'em off.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Iamtp said:


> I like low maintenance women, so less is more for me. That said, it does feel great when they are all dolled up at weddings and you can really show 'em off.


Seems like a pretty expensive way to show your woman off, no?


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Seems like a pretty expensive way to show your woman off, no?


Weddings, big social events etc was what I was getting at.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Very few women seem to be good at applying makeup in my opinion. The best way is when a woman can wear makeup in such a way as to appear not to be wearing makeup.


----------



## ThatGuitarGuy (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't like it when there's tons of makeup on a girl or it's very obvious she's wearing a ton. The biggest is whatever it is when her whole face is covered in it to make it look "even" or smooth. Concealer? First big turn off.

I don't mind a little eye liner, but natural look is the best way to go. Whenever I get married, I wouldn't mind it if my wife wore lip gloss, but that's just because it makes me think of her doing something other than looking pretty...

Really though, it comes down to the person. If she's great, I'd still pursue her, but I really would prefer it if a girl didn't wear makeup or a small amount. It would suck to be with someone who is coated in stuff and when she cleans up at night and we curl up under the sheets it's a shock at how different she looks.

Best way to move to no makeup or little? Slowly over time. I would agree the dramatic change is the killer and it's what throws people off.

I remember a girl that I liked a lot that didn't really wear makeup, or hardly any and she was gorgeous. Her skin was freaking perfect, it was insane. Then she started wearing makeup and stuff and she became less attractive to me. It was a big turn off.

I bet your skin would look way better if you didn't put so much crap on top of it perpetuating the need for makeup...

/end random shotgun comments.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Natural is nice most of the time, maybe saving make-up for special occasions. I admit make up can make someone look better if done correctly, but people are generally already lovely and it isn't really fair that only girls use make-up(for the most part)


----------



## teapot43 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, IMO I think it depends on the individual. Because some girls look good in make-up; while some don't.
Personally I look like a clown with it (even under the hands of professionals), and, "looks like I've been raped by a bunch of Bunchos" 
However, I have several girl friends who look totally awesome with it. So I guess it really depends. roud:


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

allllllright this is me with make up.









Annnnnd me without makeup 








I really am just curious the differences. Granted, these were kind of taken on the spot, and I picked one that I liked for each, but yall get the idea. :happy:

I really hate going out in public without makeup. People do look at me funny.


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Dang it, now everyone has seen the thread already, so no one will click on it, and no one will reply...

Defeat! =(


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

zomberlover said:


> allllllright this is me with make up.
> View attachment 30331
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to tell the difference, since they're both being taken from different angles.


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> It's hard to tell the difference, since they're both being taken from different angles.


 
Thats what I thought too, but they are the only ones I had :frustrating:


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

If I notice it, I'm not a fan of it. An ex of mine got an eyeliner tattoo, which was subtle enough for my taste.

@zomberlover

I like the second one better, personally. I'm big on eyes, and the second one makes you seem... warmer. But that's just me. If you feel more comfortable wearing it, then you should


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I am not a big makeup fan. I wear eye liner and tinted lip balm, I like the way it looks and that works fine for me. I've noticed that a lot of guys say that they dislike makeup but what they actually mean is that they like subtle makeup, they just don't realize that that is what it is. I laughed so hard the day that my sister's new boyfriend confided in me that one of the things he likes about her is that she doesn't wear makeup. In actuality it takes her a good half an hour to apply her makeup, I know because I've been stuck in the car with her while she was slathering it on. She uses foundation, powder, lip liner, eye liner, and several other products that I don't know the name of or why they are necessary. The thing is that she uses "natural" tones, and she's told me (she has a large yet fragile ego) that men love to compliment her on her "natural look". Gotta love the natural glow of Revlon.


----------



## OffTheBooks (Jan 5, 2012)

zomberlover said:


> So boys, what are your thoughts? Make-up, or all natural?
> 
> :happy:


If I can't tell, it's perfect.
I'd prefer someone's actual face to their painted aspirations of how they'd like their face to look, any day.
That said, I understand if people enjoy highlighting/accentuating their favorite features to give themselves a bit of a confidence boost to their own self-image, but personally, it does nothing for me. Though, I still think the notion that it's necessary that women paint their faces up, and that it's expected, just sucks, and I'm well aware of the privilege I hold, to not have that expectation placed upon me every day, when I wake up. 
I'm pretty sure the last thing I would want to do upon waking up, is blast powder in my face, stick a pencil in my eyes, and trace a bunch of tiny eyelashes, in a mirror, with a paintbrush.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

On a day-to-day basis, in casual environments, I much prefer women with almost no/no makeup. In different situations, theatre, formal situations and such, I do find artsy makeup with character to be perfectly acceptable, but I don't like it when that girl wears the same strong makeup every single day and wears it just like every single other girl that wears the same makeup. It looks fake then. Especially if they put it on poorly (due to theatre, I can put on makeup a lot better than some girls I know. That's a little sad. If you're going to wear it, wear it well).


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I think a great deal of it (like so many of women's attempts to improve or change their appearances) is dependent on the woman's own beauty. I have always hated eye shadow, but then I saw a woman who I had always found attractive and I really liked it when she wore it. So, like clothes, hairstyles, glasses, and pretty much everything else: it really helps to already be beautiful.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a picture for my feelings about this:








(src)

But anyway, I really don't have a preference. If a woman is attractive she's attractive with or without make-up and anyway she wants to present herself is fine by me.


----------



## KC (May 5, 2011)

I love the natural look so you can pretty much guess which side of the fence I'm on :3


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

Kayness said:


> and yes, I've gotten the _'Are you sick?'_ comment when I went makeup-free before.


LOLOLOL!
Men and women alike have told me frequently "you look so pretty without makeup on!" when I actually have makeup on. I don't do dark or noticeable eyeshadow shades / lipstick, no mascara.. but everything else, I think I do the same as other ladies.. In general, I like to keep things pretty consistent between when I do/don't wear make-up and only do subtle touch ups 

Sadly, the last guy I dated seemed to like girls who CAKED on the makeup. And wore what I thought really ridiculous shades of eyeshadow, unmatching foundation color (too pale/too tan) and lip gloss color/sparkle that was popular in JUNIOR HIGH. Okay, I'm being judgmental... SORRY


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I like my makeup too much not to forgo this near-daily ritual of "putting on my face." If anything, the right makeup colors and products and application tricks for each person bring out the best features your mom and dad gave you.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I think it's only fair for the females participating in this thread to show before and after pics so we can properly decide and vote. 

In return, we guys will offer customized beauty advice tailored to your needs. No charge for this service, of course.


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think A LITTLE is fine, just so long as it's not overdone or anything like that. Though the girls I've dated usually didn't if ever wear any.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

If the women can rock the natural look then no makeup is best.

However if she can't, she should spend as little time as possible applying makeup, it's really annoying when a girl would rather do her makeup than spend time with you.


----------



## Osha (Apr 8, 2012)

Hoping I can answer this even though I'm not a man, lol. 

I can appreciate basically every way. I think a little bit of makeup is probably my favorite (Dark makeup around the eyes is like... my favorite thing). But I'm not going to shun anyone because they don't have makeup. If they're really attractive you'd be able to tell anyway. On the flip side, a lot of makeup can be gorgeous too if it's well-done and not a every-day thing.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

I think more make up is better...not for someone to date, god i hate people who wear too much make up. But its far more easier to read someone like a book and all their percieved flaws when they dress and put make-up on wrong


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

If I wanted some one that looked like a clown, or a whore that catered exclusively to clowns, I'd hit the yellow pages.

Like so many things in life, less is more.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd like to see them without it often to see their regular, natural look more often. Too much make-up makes the female look more defensive. A regular amount looks okay.


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I think as a woman u gotta take care of yourself and look your best. Make up or not (bcz there are many naturaly beautiful women) . Also all the make up "thing" has to do with what u are attending. U cannot go to the supermarket in miniskirt and full make up and u cannot go out (or on a date) in sweatpants or God knows what else...


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

The less the better. I have no experience whatsoever with this personally, but I've always thought that makeup is supposed to accentuate your good features, not something that you should use to re-create your look entirely


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Makeup should be used to cover blemishes, not apply an entire _mask._

Makeup should be used to add interesting shadow and detail, not apply an entire fucking _mask_.

Makeup should be used to add depth to curves on an already beautiful, clean and healthy face---not apply _entire fucking mask.


_​Is about how I've always felt about makeup.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Kevinaswell said:


> Makeup should be used to add depth to curves on an already beautiful, clean and healthy face---not apply _entire fucking mask._


See if you can spot the assumption that may or may not apply in all instances...


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I meant it more-so in the sense of the state of the skin not being caked in makeup xD

Not so much the superficial one. 

And besides that'd only be an assumption depending who you ask and who you're talking about. 


The take away fact is that makeup isn't beautiful, clean, nor healthy.


----------



## alexande (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm cool with eye ball makeup(in reasonable amounts), the rest can be thrown away.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

Makeup is false advertising, and in my opinion usually a sign of insecurities. By all means this is not all women, however. Most women that I like wear makeup, because they're expected to.

I generally prefer a woman without makeup. Some makeup is okay, though. I don't see a problem with it. As long as it's not an every day thing. Like most women.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

I like it much better when girls go without makeup.



Kayness said:


> and yes, I've gotten the _'Are you sick?'_ comment when I went makeup-free before.


All this picture proves is that people don't know what you REALLY look like without makeup on. They wouldn't percieve you as sick if your default wasn't "natural" makeup.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

:wink:
No, but seriously, why? Most modern cosmetics contain sulfates, parbens a.k.a. hormone disruptors, dyes, and formaldehyde, among other dangerous contaminants. Is that risk worth a simple social deception? 
Women have all the tools they need to attract men already...


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Guys who prefer all women to be without makeup dont know what those women look like when they REALLY have no makeup on. I, for example, have some really annoying acne that wont go away, and I look like SHIT when I dont wear cover up. Usually, all cover up does is just hide blemishes, even out skin tone etc, etc. I dont see it as a bad thing.

I think what they mean to say is just dont have it caked on, and often what guys dont understand is that the reason most girls cake it on is because they are insecure of blemishes, uneven skin tone, or even just their general appearance and, in the case of 90% of girls, have been made fun of for one thing or another about their appearance in their life, and this manifests in different ways. Most girls who wear a lot of makeup are insecure, not whores. Just throwing that out there.

Also, yes, there are some very beautiful women out there who honestly dont need makeup.

Compare makeup to clothing; If a woman only wore her old, ratty clothes that she only wears at home out in public all the time, not only would it be inappropriate, it often wouldnt be attractive. Sure, some people really can pull this look off and look good, but these are VERY FEW and VERY FAR BETWEEN. Look at makeup as being a nice dress or a girl's favorite top. Often times, girls arent doing it for other people, they're putting makeup on for themselves because they like to feel all dolled up and pretty.

Its not bad to wear makeup, but it's not good to cake it either. But dont blame the girls who do, because often its society that makes them feel like they have to. Yeah its f-ed up, but thats how it is. Yes, I'd like to change that, but I'm not society haha


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I agree with the above post, I used to think I liked no makeup until I got older and had friends who both pointed out that other women who I thought had no makeup on actually did, and then when I occasionally saw them without any on... for some reason I tend to like makeup that has been on a little too long, so the fingernail stuff is coming off, mascara not quite solid lines still.... not trashy but.. I don't know. T_T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Feb 7, 2012)

I rarely, if ever wear makeup. Unless for some reason my skin has decided to break out into lepor-like boils, you won't see any makeup on my face. Men know what I really look like so if I do end up wearing some makeup on a night out, it's rather shocking (and maybe even stunning) to look at.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a thing for red lipstick and mod lashes, this is due to film noir, retro films, 60s graphic art, etc. I pretty much wear cosmetics for self-expression-- I just like the whole vintage make-up look. 

I'm also quite lucky to find a sweet guy who thinks I also look beautiful without them, despite that I still have some old scars from my face.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm 42 and I very rarely wear makeup. If I do it's only mascara, maybe a bit of powder. I have never had trouble getting any man I have ever wanted. And no, I'm not beautiful. It's all about your attitude. Work it girls! You are beautiful just the way you are.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

None, thank you. I don't particularly dislike it, but it can be done without


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

make up, finger toe polish, no crappy flip flops, use good conditioner, but let your hair be naturally wavy

Just tryin to help 

Oh, if you want a guy that is attracted to no make up

Then guess what, don't wear make up, pretty simple

It depends on who you are trying to appeal to

If you spend too much time focusing on your pride and other people's faults, and blaming them for their tastes, then that certainly wont help either


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

The only makeup I like on women is the makeup I barely notice.


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

There are two things that concern me when it comes to makeup. No wait. -3 things.

1. Cake Face -When the makeup on a girls face is trying live up to it's older sister's reputation -frosting, it just doesn't quite fit. When I can clearly tell that a girls face is well... not her face from across the room, it's probably too much.

2. The WOW Factor -Take a girl who doesn't wear makeup on a regular basis. When she does, it isn't much either. On those special occasions when this girl is ready to set her phasers to stun and wears her best face, people who see her often will utter "Wow".

3. Physical Contact -Personally, if I was going to be affectionate with a girl I would probably place my hand on her cheek at some point. When I do, I wouldn't want to have the urge to wipe my hand off. I don't want to be finger painting with cosmetics.

Basically, I agree with what most people say. A little goes a long way. None is just fine most of the time. Quality over quantity.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I like make up on girls but not much. Just very slight touch ups but I also like natural look, I spose i'd get to see that in the mornings and late nights though when getting ready for bed and the woman doesnt intend to face the public and im fine with that.


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

My long time opinion:
Sorry for repeating myself, i just spoke about this earlier somewhere else. This is all subjective. 

Growing up, my Mother did not wear make up and neither did I. Really, I discovered the stuff in my thirties. I like enough to enhance my aging looks a little, but don't want to wear a mask and don't want to look like a clown. As we age, our brows and lashes fade, so now I like to wear mascara from time to time. As a make-up artist, I own a ton of make-up, but rarely use the stuff.

I am trained as a make-up artist and have to say, I wear make up when I am feeling bad about myself. Make up has more to do with how we are feeling than how we are looking and how we are looking has to do with how we are feeling.

Its amazing the mistakes people make with the stuff. If you really want to know how to use the stuff, get to know the color wheel.

As a hair stylist: If your hair looks great, you look great.

What really makes a lady look best is self-confidence. <--according to some psychological studies


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mountain Climber said:


> What really makes a lady look best is self-confidence. <--according to some psychological studies


I think that's certainly true (and true for men as well, although we aren't as pressured by society when it comes to our looks). It's a lot like weight, which is another thing society pressures women into keeping within a certain range, in which the best weight for someone is one where they are healthy and happy, which is not always within the range considered to be healthy for their height and frame.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Moderation is key. It's simple as that. Too much on a woman isn't exactly attractive as it can make the user look like a mannequin. I don't know about some people, but I'm attracted to humans and not mannequins. Not having any is better than having too much unless skin blemishes and what not become a problem. A little is a good middle ground.


----------



## CaptainWildChild (Dec 26, 2012)

zomberlover said:


> Haha this is hilarious! I know that the whole idea of makeup is basically to cover up or fix "flaws" but I have heard from some men that makeup can make women look "cookie-cutter" And actually what some people could consider "flaws", some people view as differences that make you look unique and striking.
> 
> I would prefer to stand out of the crowd, but not for appearing sick or ugly....
> 
> ...


Well I believe we are doing all this because of that is what is "expected" of us. Women are meant to be pretty and not have "brains". Atleast this is what media is telling us, when you look att pictures you will often see articles of half naked girls and proabably som text that says "follow these simple steps to become the beauty of your town!" If a woman is going to e.g nobel prize festival magazines will often make a comment about the dress or the hair AND then later what she accomplished. Men on the other hand get their qualities shown to the public, e.g "he completeted a five year long education in just three years! Intelligent, fast etc."








Take this picture as an example, Lana is an amazing singer but instead media choses to show her beauty(I'm not saying she is ugly!).. 
While the men arepictured as the one with power and respect.
Lana is beautiful but I think it is her voice they should focus on and when little children sees pictures like this it is not weird that they think that women should look like this and etc.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

As a woman that likes other women: caked-up faces turn me OFF. Rather no makeup than kissing a walking makeup store.

That is all.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Makeup is gross. How am I supposed to lick her face if it has a billion pounds of powders and crap on it?


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

No matter what people say; bitches look good without their makeup etc.

Fact is they DO judge on attraction based on how good it looks, as soon as they wear makeup. We live in a society where people are not sharp enough to see basic beauty. Instead they take that as a threat. Lol.. "with or without makeup" is just a preference for better sex.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Alumina said:


> No matter what people say; bitches look good without their makeup etc.
> 
> Fact is they DO judge on attraction based on how good it looks, as soon as they wear makeup. We live in a society where people are not sharp enough to see basic beauty. Instead they take that as a threat. Lol.. "with or without makeup" is just a preference for better sex.


There won't be any sex if I have to lick 3 inches of makeup out of her face and lips...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had several men claim that they didn't care or preferred me without makeup, and it was always bullshit. As soon as I put makeup on they were like, "Holy crap, why do you look so great today?" I actually dated someone for quite a while who was so shallow that he openly preferred me with makeup, and tried to make himself seem less shallow by saying, "But I don't expect you to wear it around the house."

But my most recent partner genuinely doesn't like me to wear makeup; he claims the smell and texture of foundation bugs him, and what he cares about is the bone structure and eyes. I once wore very natural makeup around him and he actually complained and said I shouldn't go out of my way like that, so I haven't bothered since. He did say I looked nice with a more elaborate application though haha, so it's not like he's completely anti-makeup. This works well for me, because I see it as a nuisance and would much rather not have to wear it.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are the main reasons I don't wear makeup anymore:

1. Whenever others have expected it of me, they have done so as a means of control, and I have felt less empowered after submitting to their demands. This was especially true in middle school and high school where not wearing makeup made young girls targets for ridicule. It was just one more way of being dominated. 

2. Most makeup is tested on animals, made from animals, or both. Even if I were to wear ethically produced makeup, I would be setting a bad example for others who might not know to choose cruelty-free beauty products. 

3. When I wear it, I feel like I am lying, being manipulative, or showing disrespect for my real face. 

4. It is physically uncomfortable. Makeup is bad for my skin, makes a mess of any clothing it touches, and creates awkwardness when making out or engaging in other close contact. 

5. It costs money. Women still make less money than men on average, and we are expected to spend a large percentage of it altering our appearances for others. It seems wasteful and unfair.

6. When every woman is expected to wear it just to seem normal or average, it sets the average as something unnatural, and wearing it stops feeling optional. Employees start expecting it as part of basic grooming, creating a double standard based on gender. Eventually, it is considered in bad taste not to wear it in social situations. This has also become true of shaving our body hair. I don't want to contribute to this problem. I would like any enhancements to be seen as extras rather than as requirements, but if the majority of women wear makeup most of the time, everyone starts expecting it, and not wearing it ends up being penalized as something negative instead of being recognized as something neutral. 

7. Even when I use makeup artistically, I worry that others will see it as evidence of insecurity because so many people wear it in order to feel less ugly, usually due to self-esteem issues inflicted on them by a beauty-obsessed culture that determines women's worth based on our physical beauty. I have known women who never left the house without "putting on their face" because they imagined their natural faces were far too hideous to ever show anyone. I am confident, and I don't need to look a certain way to feel like I have value. I don't want to accidentally send the message that I place any importance at all on physical beauty.


8. If I were to use it successfully to make myself look pretty, I would attract shallow people into my life, and it would be harder to know which people liked me authentically. I don't want to be around people who think I have a duty to look good for them. I don't want to be disrespected or devalued that way.

Here is the most recent image I could find in which I was wearing makeup to fit in. (I was the teenager.)










Here is how I look more recently, without makeup.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

zomberlover said:


> Title is self explanatory. My boyfriend says I look much better when I have absolutely no make up on, even though I feel hideous. And Im pretty certain hes not just saying that to be nice, he usually just says it out of the blue.
> 
> Also, I have very fair skin and blonde hair, so without mascara I feel like I resemble an albino rat. (ha) If I dont put it on, it looks like I have no eyelashes!
> 
> ...


no make up is fine with me . if its a dinner date then hey why not, a little make up is okay but as long as its not overkill . To me it should be handled like mens hair products...too much looks ridiculous just a little is fine to compliment the face.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> he claims the smell and texture of foundation bugs him


Absolutely!! That stuff smells horrible.

A little makeup is fine, but not necessary.



-ZDD


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

devoid said:


> he claims the smell and texture of foundation bugs him





Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> Absolutely!! That stuff smells horrible.


It smells horrid, it feels horrid and it tastes horrid... no, no, no, no, no...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Some of the eye makeup stuff look pretty darn cool.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Some of the eye makeup stuff look pretty darn cool.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I remember one of my exes made a comment to me about not wearing makeup when visiting his friends house and going for....a hike. I told him in no uncertain terms where he could shove it. If I'm not good enough as I am then please stop embarrassing yourself by insisting on being seen with me. Arse.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Eh, I'm glad that my husband is not complicated, makeup or not depends on my own mood in the day and he is fine with any ways.

Sometimes a woman just feels like no makeup. Sometimes she feels a little make up. Sometimes full makeup. Sometimes natural. Sometimes dramatic. Sometimes cool. Sometimes feminine.

Sometimes a pair of jeans and shirt. Sometimes a dress. Sometimes a pair of jeans plus feminine top. Sometimes classy. Sometimes more daring. Sometimes a pair of all stars shoes. Sometimes heel shoes. Sometimes flat but feminine shoes. Sometimes short boyish hairstyle. Sometimes cute and feminine hairstyle. Sometimes jewelry. Sometimes no jewelry.

What I prefer? A man that is not complicated and allows me to have my own individual expression according to my own moods, just as I to his preferences with his own looks.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Fern said:


> * *


:th_woot:
I was thinking the around the eyes make up actually.


----------

